# Bahrain bahrain bahrain!!!!



## Longman (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi all, I'm new to the forum and would greatly appreciate any help you can offer me!

I am currently considering a job offer in Bahrain that appears to be worth taking. However, having trawled through various forums etc. I can't seem to find much advice on life in Bahrain....

-Whats it like socially? I'm happy that my going out nights are now starting to decline as age sets in, but I do still enjoy the odd night out or 2..... is there much of a nightlife? 

-I'll be moving over with my fiancee. Whats life like for women? is it full of letching locals eyeballing girls as though they're from another planet?

-How safe is it? Is there any need to be concerned about terrorism or the proximity to Saudi Arabia?

Thanks for your help everyone!

maybe see you soon.......


----------



## Suey (Jan 11, 2009)

Longman said:


> Hi all, I'm new to the forum and would greatly appreciate any help you can offer me!
> 
> I am currently considering a job offer in Bahrain that appears to be worth taking. However, having trawled through various forums etc. I can't seem to find much advice on life in Bahrain....
> 
> ...


Hey

I have friends that just relocated to UAE from Bahrain and from what they tell me it is just like Dubai only that Dubai is kinda more developed but it is as liberal. They say night life is just like Dubai as well and no terrorism. 
From what I read, it seems like an alright place. I think if your job offer there is good then why not!! besides u can always spend weekends in Dubai if you fancy, as it is only an hour away on plane.
or you could go down there for a weekend check the place out first...
all the best


----------



## Longman (Apr 7, 2009)

Suey said:


> Hey
> 
> I have friends that just relocated to UAE from Bahrain and from what they tell me it is just like Dubai only that Dubai is kinda more developed but it is as liberal. They say night life is just like Dubai as well and no terrorism.
> From what I read, it seems like an alright place. I think if your job offer there is good then why not!! besides u can always spend weekends in Dubai if you fancy, as it is only an hour away on plane.
> ...


Hi....Thanks Suey!

Haven't got the time to visit first, I could be moving in about a month if everything goes as planned (and I accept the job of course!)

Will not being married create a problem? We are engaged and have the wedding planned for next May in the UK. We're too committed now to start changing the date.....

Does anyone else have any advice? Or links to forums focusing on Bahrain?

Thanks all...........

Does anyone else


----------

